# enema info needed



## Fille (Nov 4, 2000)

hi. i was just wondering about enemas. i was considering using sodium phosphate rectal solution....i read in a book somewhere that enemas were good for replacing the "friendly bacteria" in the gut and also, of course, for constipation. but the book also implied that enemas helped to rid one of excess gas. is this true?also, how often can i use an enema without developing a dependance? also, are there any risks that i should know of? any more benefits? i feel terribly naive when it comes to the whole enema thing. haha. oh, yeah, i also read that using COFFEE or WHEATGRASS in an enema was healthy. i can see wheatgrass, but coffee? has anyone else ever heard of this? it just sounds too...i dont know, kinky or something. i can just imagine...after i go to the bathroom...it will smell like a fresh roasted pot of coffee. sorry, that was gross.okay, any knowledge would be gladly accepted!


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

Hi, I can't answer all of your questions, but I can give you some insight from personal experience. 1. I don't know about sodium phosphate as an ingredient, unless that's what's in the over-the-counter enema's such as Fleet. I've used Fleet enema's and they do work. They're quick and easy to use.2.I don't know about enema's replacing the friendly bacteria, if anything I'd think they'd wipe it out, along with the bad bacteria, of course. I have heard that people sometimes put probiotics in their enema solution, which is a great method of adding friendly bacteria to the colon. I had a colonoscopy once and had some probiotics added to the last fill.3. Getting rid of gas...yes and no. They will get rid of gas that you may have as a result of having a full colon, i.e. after eating a large dinner you get gas until you eliminate it, so since the enema eliminates it, you will be rid of all that gas. But you also inevitably add some air to your colon by doing the enema so you might have "gas" after the enema, which really is "air" not gas (but it sounds the same coming out, ha ha). The latter is very mild.4. Developing a dependence...just like laxatives you can develop a dependence but if you only use water, it won't be a chemical dependence at least...that's about all I can say but as far as it weakening the peristalsis, yes I imagine it does, but personally, I don't know for sure how severe enema's can cause this. I have weakened peristalsis but I dont' think it is because of enema's...I also think enema's have a way of strenghening peristalsis because it causes the colon (which is muscle) to contract, which is a form of exercise for the muscle itself, as opposed to constipation which will not give the colon muscle adequate exercise.5. Contents such as coffee. I have heard that coffee enema's are used to cleanse the liver which tends to get congested in a constipated person (for obvious reasons). I have never used it myself. Wheatgrass seems good, since it's a live juice and you're adding nutrients and enzymes. I have also heard of adding fresh sqeezed lemon in there, for the same benefit as the wheatgrass, and I have personally used oils. I chose cold pressed olive oil, I know the over-the-counter ones contain mineral oil which is a laxative, but I chose the olive oil as a way of lubricating the colon, and by using a healthier oil.I hope all my rambling on provided some useful information.Oh one more thing, you may want to purchase a hot water bottle for doing enema's. You can get alot more water in this way and it's like doing a colonic at home. You will also get alot more contents moving out of your colon that way. Find a hot water bottle that has the enema adjustment with it (it will say so on the box) and follow the instructions inside. It's pretty easy.Good LuckTH


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

Hi, I can't answer all of your questions, but I can give you some insight from personal experience. 1. I don't know about sodium phosphate as an ingredient, unless that's what's in the over-the-counter enema's such as Fleet. I've used Fleet enema's and they do work. They're quick and easy to use.2.I don't know about enema's replacing the friendly bacteria, if anything I'd think they'd wipe it out, along with the bad bacteria, of course. I have heard that people sometimes put probiotics in their enema solution, which is a great method of adding friendly bacteria to the colon. I had a colonoscopy once and had some probiotics added to the last fill.3. Getting rid of gas...yes and no. They will get rid of gas that you may have as a result of having a full colon, i.e. after eating a large dinner you get gas until you eliminate it, so since the enema eliminates it, you will be rid of all that gas. But you also inevitably add some air to your colon by doing the enema so you might have "gas" after the enema, which really is "air" not gas (but it sounds the same coming out, ha ha). The latter is very mild.4. Developing a dependence...just like laxatives you can develop a dependence but if you only use water, it won't be a chemical dependence at least...that's about all I can say but as far as it weakening the peristalsis, yes I imagine it does, but personally, I don't know for sure how severe enema's can cause this. I have weakened peristalsis but I dont' think it is because of enema's...I also think enema's have a way of strenghening peristalsis because it causes the colon (which is muscle) to contract, which is a form of exercise for the muscle itself, as opposed to constipation which will not give the colon muscle adequate exercise.5. Contents such as coffee. I have heard that coffee enema's are used to cleanse the liver which tends to get congested in a constipated person (for obvious reasons). I have never used it myself. Wheatgrass seems good, since it's a live juice and you're adding nutrients and enzymes. I have also heard of adding fresh sqeezed lemon in there, for the same benefit as the wheatgrass, and I have personally used oils. I chose cold pressed olive oil, I know the over-the-counter ones contain mineral oil which is a laxative, but I chose the olive oil as a way of lubricating the colon, and by using a healthier oil.I hope all my rambling on provided some useful information.Oh one more thing, you may want to purchase a hot water bottle for doing enema's. You can get alot more water in this way and it's like doing a colonic at home. You will also get alot more contents moving out of your colon that way. Find a hot water bottle that has the enema adjustment with it (it will say so on the box) and follow the instructions inside. It's pretty easy.Good LuckTH


----------



## Fille (Nov 4, 2000)

thanks, TH for taking the time to answer all of my questions. really....wow. you are a tremendous help. everything i wanted to know! thanks, thanks, thanks. ps....the enema i was speaking of is a generic brand, comes in a little plastic bottle that looks like a dropper or something...really quite an unintimidating looking enema. oh, one more thing...does using an enema reduce, at all unpleasant...err...flatulence smell? thanks!


----------



## Fille (Nov 4, 2000)

thanks, TH for taking the time to answer all of my questions. really....wow. you are a tremendous help. everything i wanted to know! thanks, thanks, thanks. ps....the enema i was speaking of is a generic brand, comes in a little plastic bottle that looks like a dropper or something...really quite an unintimidating looking enema. oh, one more thing...does using an enema reduce, at all unpleasant...err...flatulence smell? thanks!


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

Fille,


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

Fille,


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

oops...to answer your last question about whether an enema will reduce flatulence....smell, I'm not sure exactly what your question is but it will reduce flatulence alot, you probably won't have any flatulence at all after the enema, except for that air type I mentioned but as far as smell, no, the air that comes out won't smell (or at least not as much) once those contents are out of your colon. I hope that helps.


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

oops...to answer your last question about whether an enema will reduce flatulence....smell, I'm not sure exactly what your question is but it will reduce flatulence alot, you probably won't have any flatulence at all after the enema, except for that air type I mentioned but as far as smell, no, the air that comes out won't smell (or at least not as much) once those contents are out of your colon. I hope that helps.


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

I am also curious about enemas. At the moment I haven't been following my fruit and fiber diet and have been very constipated in the past couple of months. I was wondering if an enema would be helpful, and/or if a laxative would be better? Sometimes I just think I'm so bloated and feel so much pressure on my tummy I want it OUT, and I want it out NOW!!! Anyone else get this frustrated? I don't want to have to strain over and over again to get out what an enema can in minutes. Another question... how fast do enemas usually work? Are they a one or two-time thing, or do you have to keep going back to the bathroom for hours? I have been scared of enemas forever, and have never had one. I would try one, though, if I was completely alone at home and was sure it would work relatively fast. (I'm embarassed very easily) Please get back to me.-Amy


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

I am also curious about enemas. At the moment I haven't been following my fruit and fiber diet and have been very constipated in the past couple of months. I was wondering if an enema would be helpful, and/or if a laxative would be better? Sometimes I just think I'm so bloated and feel so much pressure on my tummy I want it OUT, and I want it out NOW!!! Anyone else get this frustrated? I don't want to have to strain over and over again to get out what an enema can in minutes. Another question... how fast do enemas usually work? Are they a one or two-time thing, or do you have to keep going back to the bathroom for hours? I have been scared of enemas forever, and have never had one. I would try one, though, if I was completely alone at home and was sure it would work relatively fast. (I'm embarassed very easily) Please get back to me.-Amy


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When I have done them as a prep usually the going to the bathroom thing was for a fairly short period of time (like a couple of hours or so) but after that I was fine. My whole colon tends to cramp up when using them (I'm very senstive to distension of the rectum) so I really don't like them. They usually work in the 15 minute type range.I prefer a glycerine suppository for the times I am a little backed up (usually D and C is usually infrequent and not very bad). Also a put it in and in 15 minutes it works kinda thing.Coffee is used for enemas, I believe, because caffiene causes the colon to move things along. I dunno if it is more effective as an enema or taken the usual way. Alot of people find a cup coffee is a fairly easy way to stimulate a bowel movement.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When I have done them as a prep usually the going to the bathroom thing was for a fairly short period of time (like a couple of hours or so) but after that I was fine. My whole colon tends to cramp up when using them (I'm very senstive to distension of the rectum) so I really don't like them. They usually work in the 15 minute type range.I prefer a glycerine suppository for the times I am a little backed up (usually D and C is usually infrequent and not very bad). Also a put it in and in 15 minutes it works kinda thing.Coffee is used for enemas, I believe, because caffiene causes the colon to move things along. I dunno if it is more effective as an enema or taken the usual way. Alot of people find a cup coffee is a fairly easy way to stimulate a bowel movement.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

Amy,to answer your question about how long an enema takes, it doesn't take long. If you buy a Fleet enema in the drug store, which is very easy to insert, it takes about 1 minute to get the contents in, then they say to wait 5-10 minutes before going to the bathroom. you will feel peristalsis forcing you to go, I don't know if I've ever lasted the full 10 minutes. Then when you go it only takes about 5 minutes, maybe 15 at the most. This is a quick and easy solution for releiving that constipated feeling. They're the perfect solution for taking on vacations, and while everyone is at the pool, just run to your hotel room and be back in 15 minutes feeling alot better...it's really that easy and quick. If you use a hot water bottle it takes more time because there's more liquid and you have to let it go in slowly, and it will move more contents out of the colon, hence taking more time to pass. The total time for that from start to finish is about 30-45 minutes (of course it may vary from person to person). The main thing to know is that adding all of that water to your dry hard stool will soften it almost as soon as it comes into contact with it, so you won't be dealing with it bringing on all sorts of awful cramping, then you still can't quite push it out...the constipation WILL be releived, and EASILY. I find that doing an enema not only makes me have soft BM's during the enema, but sometimes throughout the next day, because of the lubricating effect of the water.I hope that helps...as I read my own posts I'm realizing that I'm sort of an expert on enema's...quite a claim to fame, huh?TH


----------



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

Amy,to answer your question about how long an enema takes, it doesn't take long. If you buy a Fleet enema in the drug store, which is very easy to insert, it takes about 1 minute to get the contents in, then they say to wait 5-10 minutes before going to the bathroom. you will feel peristalsis forcing you to go, I don't know if I've ever lasted the full 10 minutes. Then when you go it only takes about 5 minutes, maybe 15 at the most. This is a quick and easy solution for releiving that constipated feeling. They're the perfect solution for taking on vacations, and while everyone is at the pool, just run to your hotel room and be back in 15 minutes feeling alot better...it's really that easy and quick. If you use a hot water bottle it takes more time because there's more liquid and you have to let it go in slowly, and it will move more contents out of the colon, hence taking more time to pass. The total time for that from start to finish is about 30-45 minutes (of course it may vary from person to person). The main thing to know is that adding all of that water to your dry hard stool will soften it almost as soon as it comes into contact with it, so you won't be dealing with it bringing on all sorts of awful cramping, then you still can't quite push it out...the constipation WILL be releived, and EASILY. I find that doing an enema not only makes me have soft BM's during the enema, but sometimes throughout the next day, because of the lubricating effect of the water.I hope that helps...as I read my own posts I'm realizing that I'm sort of an expert on enema's...quite a claim to fame, huh?TH


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

An enema isn't a big deal once you get past the rather disgusting thought of it. If you haven't done one before, the pre-packaged Fleet disposables are very easy to use. Everthing you need to know to use one is on the package. Just follow directions. It is not painful at all. The phosphate solution is a saline laxative and pulls water into the rectum and sigmoid colon, promoting evacuation. It is quick and usually produces results in two to five minutes. You are on the toilet for about 5 to 10 minutes and then you are done. There are usually no "after effects". If you have colon inertia (sluggish colon muscles), the Fleet may not give a great deal of relief because it only acts on about the last 12 inches or so of the colon. The type of enema recommended by TH using a hot water bottle type enema bag is better because it involves the use of larger volumes of solution. Warm tap water is what most doctors recommend. That is the kind of enema which I use when nothing else is working. A couple of colon surgeons have told me that these are safe to use on a regular basis if you have to. Most doctors will tell you that an ocassional warm water enema is harmless. Obviously, you can become dependent on enemas just like you can laxatives if you use them regularly. My internest told me once that you can do an enema two or three times a month without worrying about becoming dependent. They are especially good for acute constipation because they work so quickly and efficiently. In my case, they have worked when nothing else would. Enemas do tend to wash out the bacteria in the colon, including the friendly bacteria. They can also casue electrolyte depletion if you do too many of them.It is true that enemas help move gas out of your system, so you feel much less bloated after you use one. It takes about five minutes to take a water-type enema and they work almost immediately. Plan to spend about 20 minutes on the toilet, though, to be sure you get all of the water back out. You should evacuate a large amount of stool. Once you are done, you shouldn't have to run back to the bathroom. When I use an enema, I do it first thing in the morning before going to work. I never have a problem later in the day.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

An enema isn't a big deal once you get past the rather disgusting thought of it. If you haven't done one before, the pre-packaged Fleet disposables are very easy to use. Everthing you need to know to use one is on the package. Just follow directions. It is not painful at all. The phosphate solution is a saline laxative and pulls water into the rectum and sigmoid colon, promoting evacuation. It is quick and usually produces results in two to five minutes. You are on the toilet for about 5 to 10 minutes and then you are done. There are usually no "after effects". If you have colon inertia (sluggish colon muscles), the Fleet may not give a great deal of relief because it only acts on about the last 12 inches or so of the colon. The type of enema recommended by TH using a hot water bottle type enema bag is better because it involves the use of larger volumes of solution. Warm tap water is what most doctors recommend. That is the kind of enema which I use when nothing else is working. A couple of colon surgeons have told me that these are safe to use on a regular basis if you have to. Most doctors will tell you that an ocassional warm water enema is harmless. Obviously, you can become dependent on enemas just like you can laxatives if you use them regularly. My internest told me once that you can do an enema two or three times a month without worrying about becoming dependent. They are especially good for acute constipation because they work so quickly and efficiently. In my case, they have worked when nothing else would. Enemas do tend to wash out the bacteria in the colon, including the friendly bacteria. They can also casue electrolyte depletion if you do too many of them.It is true that enemas help move gas out of your system, so you feel much less bloated after you use one. It takes about five minutes to take a water-type enema and they work almost immediately. Plan to spend about 20 minutes on the toilet, though, to be sure you get all of the water back out. You should evacuate a large amount of stool. Once you are done, you shouldn't have to run back to the bathroom. When I use an enema, I do it first thing in the morning before going to work. I never have a problem later in the day.


----------



## Salgoud (May 5, 2001)

>If you have colon inertia (sluggish colon muscles), the Fleet may not give a great deal of relief because it only acts on about the last 12 inches or so of the colon. This has been my experience with Fleet enemas. Most of the time they simply don't work.. except for empting the very lowest part of the colon. But then again most laxitives don't work on me either. Del


----------



## Salgoud (May 5, 2001)

>If you have colon inertia (sluggish colon muscles), the Fleet may not give a great deal of relief because it only acts on about the last 12 inches or so of the colon. This has been my experience with Fleet enemas. Most of the time they simply don't work.. except for empting the very lowest part of the colon. But then again most laxitives don't work on me either. Del


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2001)

I have heard the cramping can be agony. What do they do to relieve this? Is the pressure itself gentle enough for bad stomachs?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2001)

I have heard the cramping can be agony. What do they do to relieve this? Is the pressure itself gentle enough for bad stomachs?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Alot depends on the individual.If your rectum doesn't like being expanded, the enema may make cramping worse. Some people with IBS have alot of sensitivity to having the rectum expanded. For the clinical trial I was in for IBS one of the tests they ran was a balloon in the rectum that was expanded. It was for me about the same amount of cramping from that as from the inital part of the enema.If you are cramping because you have hard, hard to pass stools in the colon, and the enema lets you defecate then it may relieve the cramping.The cramping from using an enema for preps (not used them otherwise) usually went away after an hour or so. I only used the small valumes in the commercial Fleet preps.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Alot depends on the individual.If your rectum doesn't like being expanded, the enema may make cramping worse. Some people with IBS have alot of sensitivity to having the rectum expanded. For the clinical trial I was in for IBS one of the tests they ran was a balloon in the rectum that was expanded. It was for me about the same amount of cramping from that as from the inital part of the enema.If you are cramping because you have hard, hard to pass stools in the colon, and the enema lets you defecate then it may relieve the cramping.The cramping from using an enema for preps (not used them otherwise) usually went away after an hour or so. I only used the small valumes in the commercial Fleet preps.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2001)

The cramping from an enema is about the same as cramping from taking a laxative. As far as the abdomen being sensitive to taking in fluids, I recommend starting with an over the counter enema, the amount of liquid in there is so small (about 1 cup) and that is small enough that most people shouldn't have a problem. And even with the hot water bottle type, the great thing about it is that as soon as you feel uncomfortable, you stop inserting water and let it all out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2001)

The cramping from an enema is about the same as cramping from taking a laxative. As far as the abdomen being sensitive to taking in fluids, I recommend starting with an over the counter enema, the amount of liquid in there is so small (about 1 cup) and that is small enough that most people shouldn't have a problem. And even with the hot water bottle type, the great thing about it is that as soon as you feel uncomfortable, you stop inserting water and let it all out.


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Fille: A lot of people don't like enemas, but they have helped me deal with chronic C during the past 15 years. I take them occasionally--a quart of warm water with a little baking soda--and have never had a problem with dependency. This was recommended originally by a GI specialist after I had a sig, BE and other tests in my early 20s--and nothing proved conclusive. I had a little irritation in one section, and I've found that increased stress and certain spicy foods make it worse, so I try to manage those things. The food is easy, the stress harder.I use a softener as a preventive, and it usually works. But there are times (about every 2 to 3 months, especially when I'm stressed out over something) when my system gets stopped up. An enema is effective, works quickly, and it relaxes me. I tried Fleets a couple times, but they didn't clear me out near as well as the warm water kind.Coffee enema? Never tried one and don't think I ever will. I've heard that it stimulates the liver to dump toxins. It's a common alternative treatment with some cancer patients.Hope this gives you a good perspective. -Victoria


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Fille: A lot of people don't like enemas, but they have helped me deal with chronic C during the past 15 years. I take them occasionally--a quart of warm water with a little baking soda--and have never had a problem with dependency. This was recommended originally by a GI specialist after I had a sig, BE and other tests in my early 20s--and nothing proved conclusive. I had a little irritation in one section, and I've found that increased stress and certain spicy foods make it worse, so I try to manage those things. The food is easy, the stress harder.I use a softener as a preventive, and it usually works. But there are times (about every 2 to 3 months, especially when I'm stressed out over something) when my system gets stopped up. An enema is effective, works quickly, and it relaxes me. I tried Fleets a couple times, but they didn't clear me out near as well as the warm water kind.Coffee enema? Never tried one and don't think I ever will. I've heard that it stimulates the liver to dump toxins. It's a common alternative treatment with some cancer patients.Hope this gives you a good perspective. -Victoria


----------

